# Darstellung PE/Neutralleiter im Plan



## adiemus84 (6 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich eine Norm dafür, wie in einem Schaltplan (CAE) der Neutralleiter oder PE darzustellen ist. Also beispielsweise als Strichpunktlinie oder durchgezogen?


----------



## Homer79 (6 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

der PE wird entweder mit einer Strich/Punkt Linie oder mit einem Schrägstrich und Balken darüber dargestellt, der N mit einer gestrichelten Linie oder einem Schrägstrich und einem Punkt.

Welche Norm das ist muss ich mal nachschlagen.

Gruß


----------



## Homer79 (6 Mai 2008)

hier die Norm...
*DIN EN 61082-1 (VDE 0040-1):2007-03*

Dokumente der Elektrotechnik


Gruß


----------

